
Can Twitter's infinite monkeys write the complete works of Shakespeare? - jonbaer
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/6/11606232/shakespeare-infinite-monkeys-of-twitter
======
jalada
I was the technical lead on the building of the typewriter itself. If anyone
has any questions about how it works, happy to answer.

